# Methylstenbolone   log



## gamma (Aug 23, 2011)

Serving Size: 2 Capsules
Servings per container: 45
Active Ingredient: 4mg Methylstenbolone 
(2,17***945;-dimethyl-5***945;-androsta-1-en-17***946;-ol-3-one)

-Active compound. No conversion required.
-Remarkably resistant to metabolic reduction.
-High anabolic potency.
-Zero conversion to estrogen.
-Orally bioavailable.
-Thoroughly lab-tested -- verified methylstenbolone



 

First off thx to Orbit nutrition  for the opportunity to log this ....
Jus got my ultradrol yesterday. I am waiting on two more things(tape and  body fat calipers) before i start should be by the end of the week . I will provide blood work, measurments and my own insight on this product. I am not affiliated with Orbit or Ultradrol .


----------



## oufinny (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for getting that started, now crush it and eat like a horse so we can see you grow.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 23, 2011)

subb'd


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

along for the ride...


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you gonna post pics?


----------



## gamma (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes I will get before pics and before blood work up tonight . I am gonna wait on all my stats intill my stuff comes in , that way everything is a 100% accurate. Other than my weight I have not actually read my bf in a long time .


----------



## mountkeystone (Aug 23, 2011)

How many others are logging this? i was supposed to be, but have yet to get any info or ultradol


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 23, 2011)

nice! lets see how this goes mang


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 23, 2011)

subbed!


----------



## gamma (Aug 23, 2011)

Before blood test....


----------



## gamma (Aug 23, 2011)

cant seem to read it , what do i need to do ?


----------



## gamma (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright heres the before pics.. I got lots of work to do this is  jus the start for me ..


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2011)

OK first one  down  awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww................... i am turning green..lol i wish


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2011)

still waiting on  my package to measure body and fat% , height and weight = 6 foot , 208 
diet is super clean high protein (of cousre) and supps that i will be taking along with me on the  ride are myo fusion protein(am+pm) and anadrulic state gt before my workout.


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2011)

support supps , fish oil x 2 a day (1200mg) and iron mags  advance cycle support x 2 am and x 2 pm = 4 a day


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 24, 2011)

gamma said:


> Alright heres the before pics.. I got lots of work to do this is jus the start for me ..


Not really. You've got some muscle.  It's just covered up.  Get your weight down to about 190 and you will look great. Diet and exercise.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hell yeah gamma!! will be following, I'm logging the methylsten (Ultradrol) too, it's being shipped to my family's house so once i get it im gonna pre-load supports and away we go - best of luck to you, PM me if you want to compare or discuss our cycles!!


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 24, 2011)

What are your goals for the cycle?


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Not really. You've got some muscle.  It's just covered up.  Get your weight down to about 190 and you will look great. Diet and exercise.



   Yeah you are right about, diet has been the biggest feat for me. as i am sure it is for most early on . I have it dialed in now  with the help of my workout partner and the internet.The biggest thing was letting the beer go.. lmao its kinda counter productive....


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2011)

I am not 100% on how the Ultra is gonna work  jus  yet.  There is isnt a whole out there and what is are mix reviews. I hope to add more size and strength. LBM would be nice ..lol aint that what everybody wants..lol


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2011)

Pct = i have nolva research chem  and i have nolva pill form , not sure witch one i am gonna use yet...gonna run it at 20/20/20/20


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2011)

number two down the hatch tonight ...blow my legs out tonight, we hit it so hard i felt like i was gonna throw up... but didnt, my legs have that effect on me some times.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 24, 2011)

gamma said:


> Yeah you are right about, diet has been the biggest feat for me. as i am sure it is for most early on . I have it dialed in now with the help of my workout partner and the internet.The biggest thing was letting the beer go.. lmao its kinda counter productive....


 Good deal!

Shhh . . . don't tell anyone, but I still drink beer sometimes when not on a cycle . . .


----------



## gamma (Aug 25, 2011)

Got some  nice shoulder work in tonight .Seems my hunger and my thirst  have increased today jus can't seem to get enough. I have no proof jus yet on the food, jus seem hungry as hell even after I eat  . But my water intake has definitively  increased, beside coffee in the am i usually drink around a gallon a day and today i had  to fill up my jug(1 gallon) again and its almost  already half empty .


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 25, 2011)

gamma said:


> Got some  nice shoulder work in tonight .Seems my hunger and my thirst  have increased today jus can't seem to get enough. I have no proof jus yet on the food, jus seem hungry as hell even after I eat  . But my water intake has definitively  increased, beside coffee in the am i usually drink around a gallon a day and today i had  to fill up my jug(1 gallon) again and its almost  already half empty .



well your prob bustin your ass even harder now so youre sweatin more..but being hungry is great  def if you dont have a strong apt off cycle


----------



## gamma (Aug 26, 2011)

well not a whole lot to report, other than i am drinking hell of a lot more water .


----------



## gamma (Aug 27, 2011)

I was wasnt 100% sure yesterday , I have been taking a new pwo drink along with the ultradrol. I will cut it out for a few workouts to see if this continues .I am getting some amazing energy and pump at the gym. I found my self last night when i couldn't sleep about 2AM doing sit up and  churches. Jus cant  seem to get enough lol its starting kick in .. Then I am up early feeling great ready to hit the gym again...


----------



## gamma (Aug 27, 2011)

bf % 16 
arms 16 1/2'
legs 24 1/2'
chest 44'
cavs 16


 Took my weight  today 212 , if i dont drop any thats a lb a day ..


----------



## carmineb (Aug 27, 2011)

sounds like a good start.....


----------



## gamma (Aug 28, 2011)

today is my rest day..i am working out six days a week 
mon-chest
tues-shoulders
 weds-legs
thurs-back
fri-tri's
sat biceps
abs i am doing three to four times a week 
and this week for cardio  i did the the bike 10 miles and ran 2 miles ..


----------



## gamma (Aug 28, 2011)

I got a question for anybody that may wish to chime in, i was told that you could work ur abs and calves everyday? Is there any truth to this?


----------



## gamma (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been getting quit a bit heartburn the last few days , a glass of milk seems to do the trick. I hardly ever get heartburn so its definitively from the ultra..


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 28, 2011)

gamma said:


> today is my rest day..i am working out six days a week
> mon-chest
> tues-shoulders
> weds-legs
> ...



kill it tom on chest man...got chest myself


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 28, 2011)

never had a problem working abs 3-4x a week, never tried it with calves though


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 28, 2011)

That depends on you dude.. I can train calves daily, but my abs get serious muscle sorenesss for like 3 days after.. Given I do train them hard when I do... But I know people who do the same shit daily.. So really is you man..


----------



## gamma (Aug 29, 2011)

thx guys  for the reply's . this heart burn jus aint letting up, had to eat shit load tums  today . other that that every thing seems to be going well, seems like i am adding on some size for sure , i wont weight my self again till the end the week. i did my chest today and i was kinda dragging ass so went ahead did pwo drink. my muscle  endurance is up i have been able to get that extra rep in each time and some times and extra set.....


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

gamma said:


> I got a question for anybody that may wish to chime in, i was told that you could work ur abs and calves everyday? Is there any truth to this?


 
I do calves twice a week and abs 2-3x per week.  Honestly, with all of the free-weight movements we do as BBs, our abs get a constant workout anyway.


----------



## gamma (Aug 30, 2011)

Heartburn has still been brewing i am eating tums like candy. My workout went ok tonight i kinda over did it on my lower back , so i had to back off a little. I was dragging ass again today not sure if its the ultra or jus from working my ass off or both.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 30, 2011)

If your feeling lethargic up your carbs a little bit.


----------



## gamma (Aug 30, 2011)

No doubt will do, i have been eating like a bear and  i didn't want to get in to many carbs for fear gaining to much fat. I did up them  today thou so will see ..


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2011)

Today I took my pm dose before my workout, i was jus doing am/pm with a meal. Had an amazing Triceps workout tonight , i would diffidently recommend one dose about hour preworkout .I am thinking about upping to three doses, not sure yet everything seems to be going fine so why mess with it right will see. I upped my carbs last night and today I was still pretty lethargic thurout the day but my workout was epic no lie . I have also added in more cardio this week stairs stepper, bike , tredmeal ect..


----------



## gamma (Sep 1, 2011)

Good leg workout tonight, i didn't get to take second dose pre workout today but i got it in after dinner . My sex drive has really been in over drive the last few days jus another plus ....


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 1, 2011)

Stick with 8mg imo


----------



## gamma (Sep 2, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Stick with 8mg imo



u got it boss , what is the  reasoning for not upping dose ?- to toxic, more is not better with this compound.


----------



## gamma (Sep 2, 2011)

ok carbs been up for a few days  now and still seems around 12- 1 o clock i get pretty lethargic . taking my pwo drink and 2nd dose heading out to the gym , i got arms and abs tonight , i gonna tear this shit up ..


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 2, 2011)

gamma said:


> u got it boss , what is the  reasoning for not upping dose ?- to toxic, more is not better with this compound.


More toxic and imo its just not worth it. more sides etc..


----------



## gamma (Sep 2, 2011)

thx orbit , well i tell ya what is worth it . went to gym had a great work bicep work out . i decided to see where my flat bench max is ...and i will be damn 4 weeks ago 1RM 315 tonight 335 ...hell yeah


----------



## mountkeystone (Sep 4, 2011)

gamma , if your still getting heartburn , try a couple of pieces of green apple before eating and see if that helps. now on your trial of methylsten, have you noticed any endurance with this, lack of or extra? are your pumps better or just able to get more reps so it seems to be a better work out? what are the noticable benefits to this stuff? i won the trial offer and have yet to get any, they say they ran out before i got mine?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 4, 2011)

Gamma log is looking awesome bro! Flat bench up by 20lbs already!?! Starting mine up at the end of this week and cant WAIT!!! get big brotha!


----------



## gamma (Sep 4, 2011)

mountkeystone said:


> gamma , if your still getting heartburn , try a couple of pieces of green apple before eating and see if that helps. now on your trial of methylsten, have you noticed any endurance with this, lack of or extra? are your pumps better or just able to get more reps so it seems to be a better work out? what are the noticable benefits to this stuff? i won the trial offer and have yet to get any, they say they ran out before i got mine?


mountkeystone i think everything has improved. the two biggest things if i had to pick i would say strength and recovery .i have been busting my ass day in and day out with only one rest day a week i jus feel like i can jus keep going. i am getting great pumps with heavy weights. even with my 1rm the other day i gave it all i had and i still felt as if i could do more but i jus couldnt. As far as bad sides go 1. the heartburn days 2-8 or so man this was pretty bad, i still get a little but is nothing like it was. 2. another side that i will mention that i have not yet is anxiety.i get this anyways so i jus felt as if it was more me than the ultra. but i have had a few attacks and they suck but i jus deal with it.so if your prone you have to be carefull.here  are a few things i already posted on how i deal with the anxiety http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-dmz-update-11-days-couldnt-handle-sides.html.
3. its getting hard for me to sleep at night, i jus seem to wanna stay a wake later and later, even tho i wake up and feel g2g.


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2011)

i would like to add another thing i have found that works better for me is taking a dose about hour prework out . I usally workout in the pm so i do my am with b-fast and i try to get the other a hour before i hit the gym, and i am  thinking this is going to help with me getting to bed a little earlier will see .


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2011)

log notes  i missed my Saturday workout due to it being a holiday weekend . i did however go to a great hiking trail and cave it was really nice ..back to work to day boyz  i added a few pics enjoy ...


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2011)

i had lots of work to today so i had to get my ass out of bed to damn early to go to the gym but i made it 5am. i did my arms had a pretty good workout. size is coming on pretty good now. my work buddy who i have not seen in like 3 weeks asked if i was taking gear??? lol i told him what i was taking and he said o yeah right otc and works ..hahaha anyways steped on scale 225


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2011)

i almost forgot , i was messing around with the wifey last night and it was getting hot and heavy and i will be damn i couldnt get him up ..i havent ever really had this happen before .


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

Start taking an AI for that issues, OTC erase or endosurge work for me even on tren.


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Start taking an AI for that issues, OTC erase or endosurge work for me even on tren.
> 
> Orbit- you wouldn't try to sell your grandmother a broke down car would ya hahaha jk ...i was already looking into endosurge.


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2011)

i am getting to sleep better with taking my pm dose preworkout.Heartburn has cleared up as well ..


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 7, 2011)

well i might sell it to here if the price is right lol jk.


----------



## GMO (Sep 7, 2011)

gamma said:


> i almost forgot , i was messing around with the wifey last night and it was getting hot and heavy and i will be damn i couldnt get him up ..i havent ever really had this happen before .


 

That's what happens when you run a PH/DS cycle without androgen replacement. Which is why we advise using test as a base of any and all cycles.


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2011)

live and learn GMO. you try  to help some people. and intill it happens to you personalty  its jus in one ear out the other ...


----------



## gamma (Sep 8, 2011)

had a nice leg workout today , every thing is going good, carbs are still up and still dragging ass getting to the gym but once i get going, good pumps


----------



## gamma (Sep 9, 2011)

wooo doggie just wanted to say my legs are sore as hell today


----------



## gamma (Sep 9, 2011)

blasted my chest and back today,  i do one group a day with a rest day on sunday but i had a make up day this week  cuz of work . still feel strong as hell but f-ing wore down after every workout . i think my body is getting use to the ultra cus the recovery time slowing up.


----------



## gamma (Sep 12, 2011)

today is my last day on the cycle will start pct in the am. i am gonna hit the gym here in a few i got legs should be fun. final review and pics will go up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## gamma (Sep 12, 2011)

gamma said:


> bf % 16
> arms 16 1/2'
> legs 24 1/2'
> chest 44'
> ...



weight 221 took three and averaged (last night, am today and after workout) 
arms 17"
legs 25"
chest 46 1/2"
cavs 16" 
bf  16 % still the same but feel thin out a bit


----------



## gamma (Sep 12, 2011)

funny how good you feel about your self then you look at your pics and i am like damn that's it ...haha


----------



## Ahrnold (Sep 12, 2011)

so Ultradrol, typical...all hype no glory?


----------



## gamma (Sep 13, 2011)

My final thoughts on Ultradrol . First off I would like to say that I realize why its important that you post up ur workouts and diet. This was my first log and learning experience for me. 
      Lets start with the positive sides,  This was a three week cycle and I really noticed ultradrol kicking in about day 4 - 5. Strength increased , recovery and endurance. Workouts where six days a week  with different muscle group every day. My workouts around day 5 started to become more intense and the intensity continued thur out my whole workout and I was  able to workout longer. I busted my ass day in and day out at the gym and recovery time seemed minimal. I would leave the gym wiped out and the next day woke up ready to go.
      Negative sides, heartburn  was pretty nasty, it did clear up after week 2. I did have some anxiety attacks the first few weeks as well. I get these from time to time even without taking PH/DS. I am sure the Ultra didn???t help.  Lethargic feeling weeks 2 and 3. My libido was effected towards the end so I could definitely see that being an issue if you run the ultra 4-5 weeks .
All in all I would say ultradrol is worth the money. This was my 3rd run with Ph/Ds and I would say is the most powerful of the three I ran.(finaflex 550xd-1ad) There were some sides but I believe that is to be expected with these compounds. If you???re looking for a miracle pill that will transformer you into the hulk over night. This is not your supplement then, but if you???re looking for nice addition for some extra  Strength increased , recovery and endurance.


----------



## gamma (Oct 3, 2011)

POST Pct update, still sitting at 222 , lost the great pump that ultra gave but I have  managed to keep all my gains. Actually bench is up to 350 now.I dont do a lot of 1rm but jus thought i would throw it out there ..i am gonna take some time to rest and work on thinning out try to get my diet dialed in for the rest of year. Great thing this was only a three week cycle and i still got another three on the shelf.


----------

